# 921 OTA Tuner BUG description - NOT YET FIXED



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm posting this information now because it sounds like some people will be getting their new 921s this week, and the new software version L1.43 isn't getting released until after the 1st that fixes this problem.

There is a BUG with software version L1.42 on the 921 involving the over the air digital channels that you need to be aware of. I've worked a great length with the developers getting this BUG identified and resolved, and have been assured that it has been fixed in the new software. Unfortunately, there has been a problem getting the new software uplinked to the satellites, so it won't be available until after the first of the year.

The BUG is this: after you have scanned your local digitals in and the 921 has added them, if you tune to a local digital channel that doesn't have enough signal strength to lock onto the signal, most likely from that point on, you won't be able to tune to ANY of your local digital channels or your local analog channels (if you also scan them in). What's happened is the OTA tuner has locked up. To get your local OTA channels back, you need to either do a smartcard reboot (pull the smartcard out and reinsert it), unplug your 921 and then plug it back in (with the power off), or delete all of your channels and then rescan them.

On the surface, this is just annoying. But unfortunately, it's a larger problem than it first appears because the OTA tuner lockup can cause other issues - like navigation failure. Sometimes when the 921 is in this state, the remote will not operate. At all. Sometimes, channel up will result in a channel down. And sometimes, you can tune back to a satellite channel and continue viewing. If the operation of the 921 becomes unstable, you will have no choice but to do a smartcard reboot, or an unplug reboot because sooner or later, the 921 is going to crash and do the reboot itself.

If you own a 921 and have questions about its operation, post them in this forum under the heading ASK DBSTALK:

If you don't own a 921 and have questions, post them in the general dish PVR forum and I'll answer them there. All discussion about this topic also belongs in the general Dish PVR forum, so I'm closing this thread now.


----------

